# 360 air fryer WOW!!!



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2020)

If anyone here was thinking about jumping on the air fryer scene. Then this is a great price to start.

Emeril Lagasse Power Air Fryer 360 (kohls.com)


----------



## mike243 (Nov 25, 2020)

I looked at 1 and feel that its to small for me,  I already have a convection toaster and if I had a wire basket it would work pretty much the same,  I have too many cooking toys per my wife lol


----------



## Bytor (Nov 25, 2020)

I have had an airfryer of sorts for close to 3 years now and use it a lot.  I started with a Cooks 2.5 qt then upgraded to a Yedi 5.8 qt.  With two teenagers at home, it's a breeze showing them how to use it.  Definitely helps curtail the "I'm hungry what can I eat" questions my wife and I always hear....

They really do cook good and fast too.  I even prefer it over a microwave for reheating things.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks for posting Steve.

Warren


----------



## normanaj (Nov 25, 2020)

Bytor said:


> They really do cook good and fast too. I even prefer it over a microwave for reheating things.



Absolutely.Other than heating up liquids the micro barely gets used anymore.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2020)

normanaj said:


> .Other than heating up liquids the micro barely gets used anymore.


That and I don't use my regular oven much either .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2020)

Great Price Steve!!
It doesn't say what accessories come with it, but probably only one Crisper Basket.
Most people would need a second one, and cheaper to get it up front.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2020)

That is a heck of a deal, we bought the larger xl model & use it all the time!
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 25, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> larger xl model



Is on sale as well...  https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-4...bdrecsId=8b72e761-f1bf-4412-85d7-d0aba540990c


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 25, 2020)

Although there are a few cheaper places found with a google search...

Upon further review .. I retract the above statement ... They were not Emiral's ... 

Think I'm gonna get the XL ...  You guys say extra crisper trays are worth it ?? where can they be found ??


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 25, 2020)

So If my math is right..  Normally $279 (for the XL) ...  So on sale and along with the extra 15% at check out (with code)..  it's ONLY $169 ??


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks Steve! Been looking at these for a long time... one is now on it's way to our house!

Ryan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes..  Thanks Steve... I now have the XL on the way to the house...  saved $119 ....


----------



## Steve H (Nov 26, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Although there are a few cheaper places found with a google search...
> 
> Upon further review .. I retract the above statement ... They were not Emiral's ...
> 
> Think I'm gonna get the XL ...  You guys say extra crisper trays are worth it ?? where can they be found ??



I don't have a extra crisper tray. Though there are times I had one.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks Steve!





JckDanls 07 said:


> Yes.. Thanks Steve..


You guys are gonna love that . I use mine almost everyday . Almost bought a second one at that price . 



Steve H said:


> I don't have a extra crisper tray. Though there are times I had one.


I broke down and bought a second one . It should come with 2 . 
I use both baskets , and just move them top to bottom .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> That is a heck of a deal, we bought the larger xl model & use it all the time!
> Al




I would have liked to get that one, but I didn't trust my Kitchen circuits.
That XL model is 1800 watts.
I've already run a new circuit to my garage & one to my living room.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 26, 2020)

Steve H said:


> If anyone here was thinking about jumping on the air fryer scene. Then this is a great price to start.
> 
> Emeril Lagasse Power Air Fryer 360 (kohls.com)


BAM!!!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 26, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I would have liked to get that one, but I didn't trust my Kitchen circuits.
> That XL model is 1800 watts.
> I've already run a new circuit to my garage & one to my living room.
> 
> Bear



I was having the same problem before I remodeled the kitchen. Not I have 4 outlets along the counter. Each on separate breakers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I would have liked to get that one, but I didn't trust my Kitchen circuits.
> That XL model is 1800 watts.
> I've already run a new circuit to my garage & one to my living room.
> 
> Bear



We must have some really good wiring, cause I still have the old smaller air fryer & the new 360 xl. They are both plugged into the same outlet & we have had them both running at the same time, without a problem.
Al


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 27, 2020)

Ordered an XL thanks for letting us know


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2020)

Now you done it Jerry was going to be your Christmas present.    

Warren


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 28, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Now you done it Jerry was going to be your Christmas present.
> 
> Warren




I was not the one that wanted one


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2020)

Lol, I'm usually the one that wants all the kitchen gadgets. The wife just rolls her eyes about it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 28, 2020)

LOL..  yea...  I want the gadgets too... She just hates having to learn how to use them...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 29, 2020)

Ok you are forgiven is it for the wife?

Warren


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes she has been wanting one for awhile and I think I'd rather stick with what I'm used to


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 3, 2020)

OK..  Has anybody gotten a "Your item has Shipped" email yet ??   As of this time I have not heard anything from Kohls except the day of the sale confirmation letter ... Starting to wonder what's going on ...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 3, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK..  Has anybody gotten a "Your item has Shipped" email yet ??   As of this time I have not heard anything from Kohls except the day of the sale confirmation letter ... Starting to wonder what's going on ...


Think I ordered one the day this was posted. It arrived earlier this week.  

Ryan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 3, 2020)

Did they send you an email with a tracking number when it shipped ?  Was it the XL ??


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 3, 2020)

Keith here's what I get when I check on my order  "In Fulfillment"


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 3, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Did they send you an email with a tracking number when it shipped ?  Was it the XL ??


Ordered on November 25, got email and tracking number on 26th when it shipped.  But no, it wasn't the xl

Ryan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yea..  I finally got ahold of somebody and they were going to look into it...  

Jerry..  that's the same thing mine was saying...  must be just for the XL ...


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 4, 2020)

Did receive my standard one yesterday. Wow... Jackpot....
When unpacked it had 2 of the pizza racks, and 3 wire baskets. ( Can give one to the MIL) as she ordered one also.
I do like this one much better than the one that took a crap on me ( about 330 days or so). The dials are way better for setting times and temps than on the other touchpad controls. Hope this one makes it a lot longer than the last.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 4, 2020)

That's good deal!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 4, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> When unpacked it had 2 of the pizza racks, and 3 wire baskets.


That's awesome !


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 7, 2020)

FINALLY...  got a tracking number.. says it will be here Wed.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 7, 2020)

Used mine again tonight .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 11, 2020)

IT'S HEREEEEE ...  So I (actually Mrs. Danls did) got it all washed up...  Did the initial burn in...  tried a few catfish fillets ... I messed up and only cooked on bake instead of air fry... They were ok..  not quite done enough for our liking...

As with smokers there is a learning process...

It comes with 3 crisper trays so I don't need to buy extras ... What concerns me is not having anything under the trays to catch drippings and such before they land on the heat elements...  the drip tray is under the elements .. I would think it will burn out the elements prematurely....


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 11, 2020)

I started leaving the baking pan in down low to catch drips . Like bear suggested .I use 2 baskets up high and just rotate spots . Seems to work good .
I used the dehydrate for the first time today to make jerky . Came out great .
Use the book for an idea , then do what you know . They really do make great food .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> IT'S HEREEEEE ...  So I (actually Mrs. Danls did) got it all washed up...  Did the initial burn in...  tried a few catfish fillets ... I messed up and only cooked on bake instead of air fry... They were ok..  not quite done enough for our liking...
> 
> As with smokers there is a learning process...
> 
> It comes with 3 crisper trays so I don't need to buy extras ... What concerns me is not having anything under the trays to catch drippings and such before they land on the heat elements...  the drip tray is under the elements .. I would think it will burn out the elements prematurely....




I think the book tells you to put the Baking Pan above the Heating element, but below the Baskets. That's why I don't use my Rotisserie---Not much room for spinning meat, if the baking pan is above the element.

As for the setting, I use "Roast" for just about everything, because it's one of the ones that uses all of the Fans.

Until you get the hang of it, you might find my "Step by Steps" a lot more informative than the book Emeril includes with some Fryers.
Just scroll down to "#360 Air Fryer".

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2020)

If you consider the size of the meat you can use on it. Then you'll see that the drippings can not go on the heating elements. They are spaced so this can't happen.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> If you consider the size of the meat you can use on it. Then you'll see that the drippings can not go on the heating elements. They are spaced so this can't happen.




You might want to tell this guy on YouTube that it really isn't the fat dripping on his heating element that's making it smoke:  (After 8 minutes)
<iframe width="1280" height="800" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/rXi5sIl5EdA" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


You'll have to click on it, because I didn't know how to Embed the video.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2020)

I never had anything drip directly on the elements from using the roto  , but it makes a mess . Collects on the drip pan , and gets baked on and can even start to smoke at higher temps . Cooking in the baskets , and food over the element is a different story . I started using the baking pan as a drip pan if there is room .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I never had anything drip directly on the elements from using the roto  , but it makes a mess . Collects on the drip pan , in gets baked on and can even start to smoke at higher temps . Cooking in the baskets , and food over the element is a different story . I started using the baking pan as a drip pan if there is room .




Yup----When I tried to do a 3 pound Boneless Turkey Breast, it wouldn't fit with the Baking pan above the Elements, so I forgot about the Rotisserie, and just put it on the Baking Pan on the third position:
Like This:   Boneless Turkey Breast Roast


Bear


----------



## Steve H (Dec 13, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> You might want to tell this guy on YouTube that it really isn't the fat dripping on his heating element that's making it smoke:  (After 8 minutes)
> <iframe width="1280" height="800" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/rXi5sIl5EdA" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> 
> ...



Guess I stand corrected. Never happened to me. Wonder if the grease is from the legs hanging out that far?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 13, 2020)

I never had it happen like that either . I tie mine more to the center of the shaft , so the drip point will be towards the middle . If the meat is inside the elements , it shouldn't drip on them . He's got the legs tied so they are over the elements  as it spins . 
Pool up in the drip pan or splatter on the elements is a different story . 
I tie so the end of the legs are inside the width of the bird . So they don't create a wide drip point .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I never had it happen like that either . I tie mine more to the center of the shaft , so the drip point will be towards the middle . If the meat is inside the elements , it shouldn't drip on them . He's got the legs tied so they are over the elements  as it spins .
> Pool up in the drip pan or splatter on the elements is a different story .
> I tie so the end of the legs are inside the width of the bird . So they don't create a wide drip point .
> View attachment 474914




I just don't use the Rotisserie option of my AirFryer. I put the meat I would put on the spinner on the Baking Pan instead, so there's no problem at all.
Then if I want to "Spin" something, I throw it in my "Showtime Rotisserie" & do it right. I can do much bigger things in there anyway.

Bear


----------

